# Forgot to grease hub during cassette replacement



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

Just realized that when I did my annual chain and cassette replacement last weekend I forgot to put some grease on the hub before installing the cassette.

Not a big deal, or take the damn thing off and do it again?


----------



## bikerjulio (Jan 19, 2010)

I don't use grease on freehubs. Never had an issue, even on the winter/rain bike. I suppose if it's a steel one there might be an argument to be made.


----------



## looigi (Nov 24, 2010)

Not a big deal...unless you're riding through some really corrosive nastiness of some sort... That said, it's maybe a 10 minute job to remove/replace the cassette.

I don't use any real quantity of grease on mine...just a wipe with a greasy rag, enough to make the hub shiny with a film of grease.


----------



## djtodd (Nov 2, 2010)

looigi said:


> Not a big deal...unless you're riding through some really corrosive nastiness of some sort... That said, it's maybe a 10 minute job to remove/replace the cassette.
> 
> I don't use any real quantity of grease on mine...just a wipe with a greasy rag, enough to make the hub shiny with a film of grease.


As do I. Just a bit on two fingers and apply. I've always had the understanding that this was optional, and I was wondering if my laziness was justified. 

Thanks all!


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

I don't know anyone that greases a freehub body.


----------



## Roland44 (Mar 21, 2013)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't know anyone that greases a freehub body.


Neither do I.


----------



## Jwiffle (Mar 18, 2005)

I've always greased them, though it's probably not necessary. Most new bikes do not have the freehub greased.


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

MMsRepBike said:


> I don't know anyone that greases a freehub body.


I do. Most shells are aluminum. I suppose..it makes a difference, but I've never really had an issue getting the cassette off the body. More for creaks and squeaks than anything else I guess.

We've got a LBS here in Santa Cruz, actually, San Jose. Trail Head Cyclery. They make a point of breaking down every factory arrived bike/frame and greasing everything. Not a bad option actually. Things last longer, don't make noise, and break down more easily when needed. I'm a convert I guess.


----------



## SauronHimself (Nov 21, 2012)

I haven't greased a freehub body, and I've yet to encounter a problem resulting from it.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

It depends on the cassette to hub clearance.

Mine are quite loose.

If I don't grease them, I hear a "chet chet chet" sound when I apply torque on the pedals.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

In all my years of riding, on all the bikes I've owned or worked on (road & MTB), all the wheelsets I've owned, I've never once greased a hub spline. 
I've never had an issue with creaking or seizure of the cassette.


----------



## JCavilia (Sep 12, 2005)

myhui said:


> It depends on the cassette to hub clearance.
> 
> Mine are quite loose.
> 
> If I don't grease them, I hear a "chet chet chet" sound when I apply torque on the pedals.


Sounds like you should be tightening the lockring more. I've never heard of cogs being loose on the freehub body, unless one or the other was damaged or worn.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

JCavilia said:


> Sounds like you should be tightening the lockring more.


I am talking about it being loose in the radial direction: as you put the cassette onto the hub, wiggle it side to side, and it's slightly loose.

The lock ring helps a little, but that is not what the lock ring is designed to tighten. The lock ring keeps the cassette from coming off the hub.

There are only two contact places for the cassette. The back contact is loose. That's where the big cog is.

It's a manufacturing tolerance issue.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

JCavilia said:


> Sounds like you should be tightening the lockring more. I've never heard of cogs being loose on the freehub body, unless one or the other was damaged or worn.


Or has the wrong spacers so it's tightening against the freehub and not the cassette.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

tlg said:


> Or has the wrong spacers so it's tightening against the freehub and not the cassette.


Spacers are not required, since it's a hub designed for a ten speed cassette, and I am putting on a ten speed cassette.

The lock ring definitely tightens the cassette against the back of the hub.

These are Bitex hubs that come with the Farsports wheels.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

myhui said:


> Spacers are not required, since it's a hub designed for a ten speed cassette, and I am putting on a ten speed cassette.
> 
> The lock ring definitely tightens the cassette against the back of the hub.
> 
> These are Bitex hubs that come with the Farsports wheels.


According to their websites you need a spacer...

Model: FSC20-TM-23 - Far Sports
Cassette Body: Shimano/Sram 8.9.10.11sp (*with washer for 10sp*).

Bitex : MTB hub,BMX hub,SHOW hub,FOLDING hub,CHILD hub, Wheelchair hub
*Free Hub Body Compatible for
- Shimano system : 10 / 11S
- Compagnolo system : 11S


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

tlg said:


> According to their websites you need a spacer...
> 
> Model: FSC20-TM-23 - Far Sports
> Cassette Body: Shimano/Sram 8.9.10.11sp (*with washer for 10sp*).
> ...


You didn't quote the hub or the wheel that I have.

I assure you the lock ring definitely is pressing against the cassette before it runs out of thread on the hub.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

myhui said:


> You didn't quote the hub or the wheel that I have.
> 
> I assure you the lock ring definitely is pressing against the cassette before it runs out of thread on the hub.


Quote your hub and wheel then. I just grabbed one for reference. Everyone I looked at was exactly the same.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

tlg said:


> Quote your hub and wheel then. I just grabbed one for reference. Everyone I looked at was exactly the same.


If the ring is pressing on the cassette, then I don't need a spacer.


----------



## tlg (May 11, 2011)

myhui said:


> If the ring is pressing on the cassette, then I don't need a spacer.


Why not share the one you have? I'm looking for a 10sp hub.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

tlg said:


> Why not share the one you have? I'm looking for a 10sp hub.


They no longer make a ten speed hub.

I tried to buy a wheel with a ten speed hub half a year ago from them, and they told me the factory stopped making those hubs.


----------



## cxwrench (Nov 9, 2004)

myhui said:


> They no longer make a ten speed hub.
> 
> I tried to buy a wheel with a ten speed hub half a year ago from them, and they told me the factory stopped making those hubs.


More importantly what cassette are you using? If it's any of a number of Shimano cassettes it has to have a spacer.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

cxwrench said:


> More importantly what cassette are you using? If it's any of a number of Shimano cassettes it has to have a spacer.


I am using a SRAM Red 10 speed cassette.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

I can take a video later of the cassette jiggling sideways after it has been dropped onto the hub.

As I am riding, when I apply torque to the pedal with chain in the smallest cog, there is no sound. But there is sound when I use the other cogs. That led me to suspect the cassette to hub interface at the big cog side is making the sound.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

There is a crack right next to where the narrowest spline contacts the cassette.

I hope this can be fixed by welding.

Or ... I just bought the same cassette new on eBay for $199, shipped via USPS from just a few cities away.

http://pages.ebay.com/link/?nav=item.view&id=191413535335&alt=web


----------



## cmdrpiffle (Mar 28, 2006)

myhui said:


> There is a crack right next to where the narrowest spline contacts the cassette.
> 
> I hope this can be fixed by welding.
> 
> ...


That sucks, but there's your noise.


----------



## myhui (Aug 11, 2012)

cmdrpiffle said:


> That sucks, but there's your noise.


I'm not sure.


----------

